# To flounder pounder



## CDS (Oct 27, 2013)

Great trip to the escambia river. You released the bigger'. Good for you and kept some to eat great. I fish up river in alabama so I know you can catch numbers of fish and some nice ones. We had a trip about 15 years ago were we caught maybe 75 fish with 2 between 4-5.5#. It was this time of the year and yes a lot were small but we kept 20 fish to eat!!!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

CDS said:


> Great trip to the escambia river. You released the bigger'. Good for you and kept some to eat great. I fish up river in alabama so I know you can catch numbers of fish and some nice ones. We had a trip about 15 years ago were we caught maybe 75 fish with 2 between 4-5.5#. It was this time of the year and yes a lot were small but we kept 20 fish to eat!!!


 Nice!!! yea something about this time of year for sure.


----------

